# Froglet container question



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, things are moving right along with my new experiences in rearing eggs-froglets over the last 7 months or so. I remember being in a near panic last December when I discovered "my" first eggs and tad in the Azureus tank. I have a pretty decent system now, I think, and both my Azureus and Leucs are consistently churning out apparently healthy offspring.

I have each froglet in their own Rubbermaid shoebox container, with a wet paper towel on the bottom, a film cannister and a couple clippings. I am cleaning them out about every 2 weeks. Basically, I'll set up a new froglet box, catch the little guy (or gal) in the film cannister, and put the cannister and frog in its new, clean box. I then clean the used one out for re-use later. Frankly, my froglet numbers are getting so this a bit of a pain (labor of love, yes, but labor nevertheless).

I wonder this: Can I set up a Rubbermaid shoebox froglet container more lilke a miniature viv? Small false bottom, screen, damp sphagnum, and some pothos clippings? And if I do this, can I clean them out less than my current set up?

Any advice would be appreciated.

And now, my imis are laying. Pretty soon, I'll have to figure out exactly what to do with this surplus of animals!

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

absolutely

personally I use LFS as the base and plant clippings, film canisters...

I can usually go 4 weeks b/t cleanings, and the plant clippings/canisters I reuse. Just clean box/ and new 1 inch layer of LFS.

Best,

S


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I do the same as Shawn. 

Another thought... if you've got enough frogets around the same size (5+) you can have pretty decent size rubbermaid containers set up as larger froglet nurseries. I know at least one breeder that literally puts in morphing polliwogs into the "pond", let them morph out, and pulls them out when they are a decent enough size, where they go into another froglet tank where they grow up a bit more, then are ready for sale. Not great if you've got a ton of different bloodlines and what not, but all his are related, and it takes a lot less effort on his part! Lots and lots of happy, healthy froglets too.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am not up on my terminology...
What is LFS? I always thought that meant Local Fish Store....

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Long fiber sphagnum moss. Don't use the milled moss (ground up and it sticks to EVERYTHING including the frogs!) or the sphagnum peat moss. Long fiber sphagnum moss is used for orchids, and you can also get it from a number of the sponsors.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Long Fiber Spagnum


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, everyone. LFS, here I come!

Greg


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use the 190oz clear plastic containers (without holes) Josh sells, and hosue froglets individually. Each container gets about 1/2 a cup of soil from a tropical springtail culture, then about an inch layer of LFS, then pothos cuttings. I also throw in another 1-2 inches of leaf litter on top of that. I make the containers whenever the tads are starting to get bulges where their front legs are, so they are generally set up for 2 weeks prior to occupation. By that time, there are typically loads of springs, ready to be eaten. I mist and feed every other day.


----------

